# combining 10 week old litters



## terriemac (Aug 31, 2012)

We are butchering our rabbits for the first time, tomorrow. I have 2 litters, both are 10 weeks old but we can't process them all in one day ---- can I mix the litters and hold them in the same cage for a couple of days without them fighting? 

Also, do they HAVE to go without food for 24 hours?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you do one litter at a time instead of mixing litters?


----------



## terriemac (Aug 31, 2012)

There are a few in each litter that aren't quite 5 pounds yet so we were going to let them grow a little more- and I'm out of cages.  I guess a few ounces isn't that big of a deal. I was just curious if they would get along for future reference.


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 31, 2012)

You won't know until you do it.  The individual rabbits' personalities will determine if they fight or not.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 31, 2012)

i would definantly take food away for 1 day!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 2, 2012)

No, at that age they won't fight.  However, when they hit puberty...  fur will fly !


----------



## secuono (Sep 2, 2012)

I've mixed them at that age, most don't fight. But sometimes there is the one rabbit that has to be an *ss and I put them in a bigger pen or isolate the one rabbit.

I withhold food because otherwise, it's just wasted feed. Plus it's easier dealing with it when the stomach is empty. Mine are on pasture in groups, so there's always a little something in there and I toss the stomach to my chickens and they will eat what's in it, so it's not totally wasted here. 

It won't hurt them to go w/o food for a day and feeding them until butchering won't make them gain any meat either.


----------



## DianeS (Sep 3, 2012)

At that age, i don't know what their reaction would be. They're usually fine younger than 6 weeks, and usually not fine older than 14 weeks. And yours are smack in the middle of those ages. If you need to, then just do it and see what happens. They are *probably* young enough to not matter, but you'll have to un-do the mixing if there is an issue or risk having rabbits that aren't fit to be processed.

That said - I'd just keep the unprocessed kits whereever they already are. Is there a NEED to move them so they share a cage? Or can the ones you don't process just sit where they are a few more days?  

And about withholding feed before processing: I don't. I've had it done when I bought a rabbit intending to process it the next day, and it is slightly easier to remove the innards, but only slightly. But I tend to throw the innards to my chickens to eat - so having food in the stomach/intestines doesn't cause me an issue with waste. Instead of skipping a day of rabbit feed, I feed the rabbit, and use the rabbit to feed the chickens, so I get to skip a day of chicken food instead. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## terriemac (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks so much! Very helpful


----------



## adorable (Sep 7, 2012)

Just take the pellets on the rabbit and give them hay. They need something to gnaw on.


----------



## lexibot (Oct 27, 2012)

My litters usually are always mixed together after 1 month of age boys in one cage girls in another. If yours have been with mom up until now you can pretty much be safe with neighboring litters. But at that age i wouldnt worry too much especially over night


----------

